# ICK & HELP - pinworms or fruit fly larvae in cloth diapers???



## foolishpony (Aug 21, 2009)

Saturday morning I finally got to wash my 2 yo DS's cloth diapers. It's been a bad week, so they sat for 3 days. Yes, ick. As I opened the (dry pail) lid, a fruit fly flew out. So I get half way through the pail and I see many little worms on 2 of the diapers. I am POSITIVE I would have noticed that when I changed him. Of course I freak out, call the doctor and rush him there because when I describe it to the receptionist she immediately says "pin worms". It was not our regular doc -- he looks at DS's diaper rash (which is common) and says it is pin worms. I did take a sample in on a liner and he said "I saw the critters" and says I need to do better washing hands, etc. So, he gives the whole family Vermox (which I can't take because I'm pg). DH, DS, and DD all had a dose Saturday.

Yesterday I have a breakdown trying to disinfect my house from the thousands of eggs that are covering everything. But no one has any symptoms of nighttime itching and I've checked DD (easier to check her) twice at night and don't see a thing. Plus, we don't have air conditioning and it can get warm where the pail is kept. I called the doctor this a.m. and asked if it could possibly be fly larvae, not pin worms. The nurse that called back was pretty dismissive and said "There is no way it is anything BUT pin worms".

Anyone BTDT? What do you wise mamas think? What would you do -- assume it is pin worms and "take precautions" for the next 4-6 weeks? Thanks for reading this long, disgusting post.


----------



## mom2grtbunch (Jul 17, 2012)

could they be pinworms most definately. Being totally asymptomatic is just as common as the itching. plus the eggs can be very hard to detect if you are not purposely looking for them. they are not always obvious especially in a messy diaper.

the fruit fly does make stop and think though. anothe way of checking is to take a piece of scotch tape or any other "invisible" cellophane type tape and in the middle of the night gently place it by the rectum. the minute eggs will stick to it and a lab can see them. although if you've begun treatment and it was in fact a mild case you might not find any. I would err on the side of caution especially since you HCP saw the larvae and if your not familar with what they look like (pin worms) I would base it on his visible id of them.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

We've dealt with pinworms but never seen them in a diaper - had to treat twice in my house to get rid of them. I was going to suggest the tape, too. Or, if you're wanting to be more certain, you could request a stool sample culture for one of your kids (we had this done). You could maybe catch a diaper sample, or put a plastic bag across the toilet bowl (under the seat) before DD has a bowel movement. There would probably still be worm evidence in the stool even after the Sunday treatment, but not sure. It is something they can do, though.

We've had fruit flies in the past but I don't think I saw larva to compare to pinworms.

It's no fun to deal with, sorry you're facing this mama!!


----------

